# Proxxon tools



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Proxxon tools?PROXXON It looks like they are made in Germany and are more for hobby use. They have a plunge router base attachment that is metal. I would like to get a plunge router base for my Dremel and have a Milescraft one but that is all plastic and not something I would suggest anyone get. I have not used the one by Dremel yet becasue it is also all plastic but does look better then the Milescraft one. I am not sure that the Dremel would fit in the Proxxon base. Has any one used the Dremel plunge base? I want to use it for drilling small holes for scroll saw work.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I saw some of thrsr for sale on Craigs List in Nashville a while back. I got the idea they were made for making small things like maybe buildings for model train cities. I could be wrong. I have no experience with those tools.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> Has anyone ever used Proxxon tools?PROXXON It looks like they are made in Germany and are more for hobby use. They have a plunge router base attachment that is metal. I would like to get a plunge router base for my Dremel and have a Milescraft one but that is all plastic and not something I would suggest anyone get. I have not used the one by Dremel yet becasue it is also all plastic but does look better then the Milescraft one. I am not sure that the Dremel would fit in the Proxxon base. Has any one used the Dremel plunge base? I want to use it for drilling small holes for scroll saw work.
> Thanks
> Allen


Here is one I found and it is really made nice and solid. I haven't used mine yet ,But judgeing by the workmanship, it is a quality tool.
Search Results for dremel router base | stewmac.com

Herb


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Allen,
The Stewmac is indeed a fine base for the Dremel but it is NOT a plunge base. I had to fit an O-ring on the nose of the Dremel in order to have the controls in a position easy to reach for on-off and speed control. Well worth the money though if you plan to do a lot of precision control routing for, say, luthier work and inlays.
Regis


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here is one I found and it is really made nice and solid. I haven't used mine yet ,But judgeing by the workmanship, it is a quality tool.
> Search Results for dremel router base | stewmac.com
> 
> Herb


Thanks for this. I have seen this but it is not a plunge base and when I contacted them, they said that they have a request to their engineers to design one but don't know how long before it comes out. 
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> Thanks for this. I have seen this but it is not a plunge base and when I contacted them, they said that they have a request to their engineers to design one but don't know how long before it comes out.
> Allen


Sorry I missed that you wanted a plunge base. 

Have you looked at this one? looks like a good one.

Micro Plunge Base - 80MPB - Micro Fence - Precision tools for the

I also have the Dremel plunge base from CPO, but it is a little bit large for some of the work I do.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I saw some of thrsr for sale on Craigs List in Nashville a while back. I got the idea they were made for making small things like maybe buildings for model train cities. I could be wrong. I have no experience with those tools.


I've haven't used them either but they are apparently very popular for making scale models as Don suggested. For example, they make a table saw that uses a 3 9/64" (80mm) blade and a bandsaw with a 13/64" x 42" blade.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry I missed that you wanted a plunge base.
> 
> Have you looked at this one? looks like a good one.
> 
> ...


thanks for that link.That looks like a very nice plunge base but I could buy the Proxxon plunge base and rotary tool for less. How does the Dremel plunge base work for you?
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

firstmuller said:


> thanks for that link.That looks like a very nice plunge base but I could buy the Proxxon plunge base and rotary tool for less. How does the Dremel plunge base work for you?
> Allen


I haven't used it much, but wish it had more metal on it. It is well designed ,but seems like everything but the guide shafts are plastic. If it was all metal it would be a humdinger of a base. But even the depth screw and locking nuts are plastic. The clear plastic base is nice and thick, but I am with you on the metal construction. I would say this is OK for the occasional user for light duty work. 
That is one reason I went to the Stewart-Mcdonalds all metal base.

The micro fence tool base is a dandy ,what I consider a quality tool, but pricey for what I do. love to have one tho. 

Proxxons are good tools too, but their base doesn't plunge?

Herb


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

As Herb says, the problem with the Dremel base is the mostly plastic components. There is noticeable up-and-down play on the shafts, mostly on the non-locking side (could probably be greatly improved by having a second clamping mechanism). also some racking. OK for messing about, but not for precision work. I would not buy another. On the other hand, the good stuff, such as the Micro, is really off the radar for most of us in these latitudes, more so since our currency has headed south. One would have to be able to really really justify the expense.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the Dremel plunge base and although I use it frequently, I wouldn't recommend it. As said, the only parts that are not plastic are the 2 guide rods. Overall it is (IMO) very, very sloppy and hard to control. It actually appears to be nice but I believe it was quickly produced with little development time.
But, *this one* from Lee Valley is very nice. After looking at it for quite some time I'm convinced that it, like most everything from LV, is a worthwhile addition to my shop. I'm saving for it now.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Proxxxon*

As soon as I clicked on the tool site logo, I got a warning message from my anti-virus system. So I will take the word of the rest of you. BE careful where you go looking on the WEB!!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

rcp612 said:


> I have the Dremel plunge base and although I use it frequently, I wouldn't recommend it. As said, the only parts that are not plastic are the 2 guide rods. Overall it is (IMO) very, very sloppy and hard to control. It actually appears to be nice but I believe it was quickly produced with little development time.
> But, *this one* from Lee Valley is very nice. After looking at it for quite some time I'm convinced that it, like most everything from LV, is a worthwhile addition to my shop. I'm saving for it now.


Thanks for this link. It does look like a very nice base. It even looks like it would work with my key-less chuck So could use different size drill bits easily. I will have to save up for this.
Allen


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

firstmuller said:


> Has anyone ever used Proxxon tools?PROXXON It looks like they are made in Germany and are more for hobby use. They have a plunge router base attachment that is metal. I would like to get a plunge router base for my Dremel and have a Milescraft one but that is all plastic and not something I would suggest anyone get. I have not used the one by Dremel yet becasue it is also all plastic but does look better then the Milescraft one. I am not sure that the Dremel would fit in the Proxxon base. Has any one used the Dremel plunge base? I want to use it for drilling small holes for scroll saw work.
> Thanks
> Allen


I have and have used the "Proxxon" Dremel Type Rotory tool for many years. We repair Cane and Woven chairs and I use it on nearly every one for a variety of repairs. It is a workhorse. They are a bit pricey and well worth it. I have several Dremels and the Dremel I use for other things and I keep it nearby with either a sanding disk or wire brush for cleaning metal. The power of the Proxxon is better with seemingly more torque. Have no fear of buying one. As an aside I just purchased a used Proxxon Carver. While it is still new to me it is working nicely.


----------

